# Info required - Lady Cory-Wright



## Jonnnyboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Cory Collier - Lady Cory-Wright.

Have researched this vessel as my Gt.Grandfather was lost when it was sunk WW1 but would be very interseted to hear from any divers etc who could describe the location and condition of the wreck(age) off the Lizard. Have seen it mentioned on threads on this site previously. But the real 'icing on the cake' would be to find a photo of this vessel which I have been trying for years! Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. 
Regards,
Jon.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Lady Cory Wright was one of 35 ships lost off the Lizard by torpedo/scuttling charge during 1916-1918; the Lady Cory Wright was sunk 26th March 1918, 2,516 tons; LADY CORY-WRIGHT Cory Colliers; 1906; S. P. Austin & Son; 2,516 tons; 310x 44-1x20-3; 251 n.h.p.; 9 knots; triple-expansion engines. The collier (acting as a mine carrier) Lady Cory Wright was torpedoed and sunk by a German submarine 14 miles S.S.W. of the Lizard on March 26th, 1918. The captain and 38 men were killed. If you want a precise location, you can go to
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?13342
and if you register, the location will be given.
All I have at the moment. Welcome to Ships Nostalgia, I hope someone can help you in your quest. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I personally have an interest in the 35 ships, as they were lost as part of the series of Convoys that were run from Penzance to North France; over the years 1915-1918, 10,585 ships were convoyed from Penzance - 17,000,000 tons of cargo. Of those the 35 ships were lost, 28 other ships attacked were salvaged by the Penzance Patrol. 4,582 lives were saved from the vessels altogether, which appears to imply there were troops aboard. 
Penzance Base consisted of 70 vessels and 1,200 personnel. 
The ships listed sunk were ..
Lady Cory Wright, Pearl, Lucent, Polymnia, Tyne, Noya, Sommenia, Garthclyde, Foylemore, Lydie, Cheviot Grange, Henley, Mountby, Limbourne, Westwood. There were clearly others, which I have yet to identify, as well as the ships damaged.
I am trying to discover more details of the Penzance Base and the ships lost, as I now know that my grandfather was in charge of one of the escorting vessels.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Jonnnyboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Cory Collier - Lady Cory-Wright.
> 
> ...


LADY CORY-WRIGHT (1906 - 1918)
O.N. 123697. 2,516g. 1,523n. 310.0 x 44.1 x 20.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (22½”, 27” & 61” x 42”) engine made by G. Clark Ltd., Sunderland. 264 NHP.
4.8.1906: Launched by S. P. Austin & Son Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 237), for Wm. Cory & Son Ltd., London. 9.1906: Completed. 26.3.1918: Whilst on Government service as a mine carrier, and on a voyage from Malta was sunk with a torpedo by the German submarine UC 17 in a position 14 miles S.S.W. from the Lizard.


----------



## Jonnnyboy (Sep 13, 2008)

*Lady Cory-Wright*

Thanks Raymond and Bill for input and the link which I will try in a mo. I may get there one day!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Take Heart, Stout Sire ... my quest has taken me twenty years, and the above is all I have, a clue, a hint ....


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Lady Cory-Wright position 4944.7N 0520.3W


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Brilliant ... ask and it shall be given ...


----------



## Jonnnyboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks DavidJM for that too! Has anyone on this site dived this wreck site? I think I might be pushing my luck now! (Thumb)


----------



## mbarnette (Oct 30, 2007)

Jonnnyboy said:


> Thanks DavidJM for that too! Has anyone on this site dived this wreck site? I think I might be pushing my luck now! (Thumb)


In June 2007 we checked out a mark off Falmouth we thought was the LADY CORY WRIGHT. 

From my website:
http://uwex.us/AUEjune07.htm

"The divers were pretty certain the vessel was a freighter carrying munitions, including a large cargo of underwater mines, which was torpedoed by a U-boat in WWI. The vessel was devastated when the attack ignited a chain reaction and set off her volatile cargo. Rescue vessels that arrived on scene found numerous mines floating in the area, including one with the lone survivor clinging to it. No positive identification was made, but diagnostic features on the wreck give supported the leading theory on the shipwreck's true identity."


----------



## Jonnnyboy (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks ever so much for that information about actually diving the wreck site and looked at your link which was very interesting. Bit of a dive marathon! Can you remember if the vessel is broken up into bits or is it still recognisable as a ship etc? Would be great to know how she rests on the bottom etc! many thanks again.
Jon


----------



## 0ldsh1p (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello!

I too am very interested in finding out about the Lady Cory-Wright - like Jonnnyboy, my wife's great-grandfather, George Hoar, was lost when the ship was torpedoed.

Family searches over many years have revealed virtually nothing, indeed I have learned more in the last 15 minutes - thankyou to all of you who have contributed on this web-site.


----------



## camboz1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am also very interested in finding out more about the Lady Cory Wright as my partners great grandfather Harry Jarvis a petty officer was also killed on the boat


----------



## camboz1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't know if this is any good to anyone but heres a list of the casualties from the cory wright also found out the commanding officer on the UC17 which sank the Lady Cory Wright was Oberleutnant zur See (Senior Lieutenant) Erich Stephan.

ARCHER, Ernest, Ordinary Seaman, J 57313 (Ch)
BARTON, Joseph C, Ship's Assistant Steward, M 6157 (Dev)
BEATON, Donald, Cook, MMR, 105780 
BELTON, John, Seaman, RNR, A 5003
BLACKWOOD, Frederick G, 3rd Engineer, MMR, (no service number listed)
BOYD, Henry, Lance Corporal, RMLI (RMR B 1044), 14258 (Ply) 
BUTLER, Edward, Seaman, RNR, D 1991
CHATER, Charles W, Sub Lieutenant, RNR
CLEAR, Frederick, Able Seaman, RNVR, ZP 2032
COLLINS, Edward, Stoker, RNR, U 2215
COOK, James, Assistant Officer's Steward, MMR, 937037
COWIE, John, Stoker, RNR, S 8719
FLETCHER, Gilbert, Stoker, RNR, S 7048
FLINT, George W, Signalman, J 24584 (Dev)
FORREST, Joseph, Stoker, RNR, S 3138
FREEMAN, Frederick (real name, but served as Frederick Bird), Stoker, RNR, S 6987
GLEDHILL, Leonard, Ordinary Seaman, J 79250 (Dev)
GRANT, William, Petty Officer 1c, 191115 (Dev)
HAIGH, Oliver, Able Seaman, J 52167 (Dev)
HARTLEY, James O, Ordinary Seaman, J 69680 (Dev)
HINDMARSH, Michael J, Ty/Engineer Lieutenant, RNR
HOAR, George E R, Shipwright, 344409 (Dev)
HOWLETT, James, Officer's Steward, MMR, 891732
JARVIS, Harry, Petty Officer, 210475 (Dev) 
JONES, Charles E, Ordinary Seaman, J 79340 (Dev) 
KING, Alfred J, Stoker, RNR, U 1981 
LANGWORTHY, Arthur J, Leading Seaman, RNR, A 7412
MCCARTHY, John W, Stoker, RNR, S 3874
MEADOWS, Arthur J, Able Seaman, RNVR, London Z 4982 
PARSONS, Reginald L, Ty/Paymaster, RNR
PEGLER, Albert H, Able Seaman, J 30168 (Dev)
POLLARD, Thomas R, 4th Engineer, MMR, (no service number listed)
RICHARDSON, Daniel, Ty/Lieutenant, RNR
RILEY, William E, Seaman, RNR, D 2136 
ROBERTS, Frank C, Ty/Engineer Sub Lieutenant, RNR
SHAW, Ernest E, Ty/Sub Lieutenant, RNR
SIMPSON, James, Telegraphist, RNVR, Mersey Z 1831 
SPEAR, James G, Able Seaman, 199200 (Dev)
TAYLOR, Leonard E N, 3rd Mate, MMR, (no service number listed)
THOMPSON, Alfred, Stoker, NZNF 1216
WHITE, William E, Ordinary Seaman, RNVR, London Z 5684 
WRIGHT, James, Seaman, RNR, D 1766


----------



## Rozzer (Feb 7, 2006)

*Lady Cory Wright*

Hi there

A visit to the National Archives should locate for you a photo of what remained floating in the sea after she had been torpedoed - there is a considerable amount of her cargo (mines) floating in the water. The photo was taken by a Royal Navy 'C' Class airship which was over the area.

This photo was in a file on the ship (if you search the TNA Catalogue you will find three files - you may have to draw all three to find the photo)

Rozzer


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

*Lady Cory-Wright....*

I know this is an old(ish) Thread-but there is a picture of her on the 
"]SUNDERLAND SITE HERE and also attached below.

W.B.H.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Cory-Wright , a relatively unusual name but that of a prominent electrical company in NZ in bygone days. I wonder if there is a connection?

Bob


----------

